# gemäß den nachstehenden Bestimmungen



## bernar3

Hola a todos



1.2. In Anwendung von Art. 1112GB beantragen sie die Regelung der Nebenfolgen nach Massgabe der vollstandigen Konvention gemass den nachstehenden Bestimmungen.



Mi traducción:



1.2. En aplicación del art. 111 del CCS acuerdan la tramitación de las consecuencias accesorias conforme al convenio completo y a las siguientes disposiciones.



¿A qué se refiere gemass aquí?



Muchas gracias


----------



## Jana337

It means "according to" (según?). 

Jana


----------



## jester.

Jana337 said:
			
		

> It means "according to" (según? ).
> 
> Jana



según, conforme a, de acuerdo con


----------



## heidita

bernar3 said:
			
		

> Hola a todos
> 
> 
> 
> 1.2. In Anwendung von Art. 1112GB beantragen sie die Regelung der Nebenfolgen nach Massgabe der vollstandigen Konvention gemass den nachstehenden Bestimmungen.
> 
> 
> 
> Mi traducción:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.2. En aplicación del art. 111 del CCS acuerdan la tramitación de las consecuencias accesorias conforme al convenio completo y a las siguientes disposiciones.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿A qué se refiere gemass aquí?
> 
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias


 
*En aplicación del art...... se solicita la tramitación de la regulación de     las consecuencias secundarias conforme al convenio completo según las disposiciones que siguen.*

Así está mejor.


----------



## elroy

heidita said:
			
		

> * las disposiciones que siguen.*


Ich finde "las siguientes disposiciones" fließender und syntaktisch dem deutschen Satz näher.


----------



## heidita

Nein, elroy, mein Mann meint auch, 

las disposiciones que siguen.

Es muss, genau wie in englisch nicht nur nah dem Original sein, sondern auch spanisch _klingen_.


----------



## elroy

Alles klar, Heidita.  Vielleicht liegt es in diesem Fall an der Länge des Wortes "disposiciones", denn die Konstruktion "las siguientes ..." ist sehr gebräuchlich und klingt schon recht spanisch.


----------



## heidita

Es ist nicht, dass wir uns hier über die spanische Sprache auseinandersetzen wollen, aber generell gesehen, wird das Adjectiv im Spanischen immer nachgesetzt. 

las disposiciones siguientes

wäre auch gut. Auf jeden Fall wird bernar sicher selbst entscheiden, denn in der Juristensprache wird

las siguientes disposiciones 

gern benutzt.


----------

